
Integrating Amazon Android/iOS Device Farm with Jenkins CI - chetanahuja
https://packetzoom.com/blog/continuous-integration-with-the-aws-device-farm.html
======
rp248
I work for a services company and my company deals with atleast 10+ android
apps at any point of time. We try to maintain about 20+ office devices plus
20+ employee devices and we could not still feel confident about the device
base we are testing. This is very good to know and more good with the post on
integrating it with Jenkins. Thanks a lot!

------
chetanahuja
It's one of the coolest AWS service. Android on-device testing just got a
whole lot cheaper and easier. We use it extensively to test our SDK cross-
device before shipping.

------
patkennard
Really cool. Think they'll start farming some iPhones anytime soon?

------
riksa1
Thanks for posting, very interesting writeup

------
amormysh
Thanks Leonid, short and helpful!

------
nsunand
Nice read.

------
bexp
thanks for posting, really helpful guideline.

------
sravan_kumar
Thanks a lot. It helped me in finding a way to test my application in variety
of devices.

